# Import Model Photoshoot w/ GTR, 370z, 350z Nismo



## Restomage (Nov 11, 2009)

Did an import model photoshoot last week for some additions to my portfolio. Thought I'd share, and I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## boogschd (Nov 11, 2009)

mmmm fur boots


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow that blond model is probably a viking descendant..

Cool though!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you looking for critique or a pat on the back?  Where these shots for a client?


----------

